# Schönste Beine Deutschlands



## Rolli (22 Juni 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer die Schönsten Beine Deutschlands hat ?
Sagt mir eure Meinung !!! Viel Spaß !!!

Ich fange dann mal an und sage Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## derpinguin (23 Juni 2009)

Bettina Cramer


----------



## Ferenc (23 Juni 2009)

Sonia Kraus


----------



## IcyCold (23 Juni 2009)

*Sara Nuru*


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Juni 2009)

Annemarie Warmkross.


----------



## gaertner23 (29 Juni 2009)

Karin Schubert


----------



## moonviper36 (9 Juli 2009)

Bettina Cramer und Britt Hagedorn


----------



## newcummer (9 Juli 2009)

ich sage sandy mölling vicky leandros und anne menden


----------



## ShiningEyes (10 Juli 2009)

definitiv ANNEMARIE WARNKROSS!


----------



## Bonzai-baum (12 Juli 2009)

Sonya Kraus und Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Gamer2 (13 Juli 2009)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## luigi86 (14 Juli 2009)

ich tippe auch führ sonya kraus


----------



## Donlupo (18 Juli 2009)

Definitiv Britt!


----------



## Stoney (19 Juli 2009)

Colieen Fernandez


----------



## Sankmartin (4 Aug. 2009)

Birgitt Schrowange


----------



## Crash (4 Aug. 2009)

Annemarie Warnkross :thumbup:


----------



## riptail (13 Aug. 2009)

ganz klar ANNEMARIE WARNKROSS


----------



## tommie3 (15 Aug. 2009)

Steffi Graf
(zumindest früher)


----------



## poll_fan (15 Aug. 2009)

Steffi Graf und Katja Ebstein


----------



## neman64 (27 Aug. 2009)

Für mich hat Rosanna Rocci die schönsten Beine.:thumbup:


----------



## bärlauch (28 Aug. 2009)

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie tommi3,Steffi hat auch heute noch ein edles 
"Fahrwerk".


----------



## Marco2 (10 Sep. 2009)

BETTINA TIETJEN, GANZ KLARlol5


----------



## jogi50 (10 Sep. 2009)

Gulia Siegel u.Cote de Pablo


----------



## beginner94 (10 Sep. 2009)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Rohling (11 Sep. 2009)

Bettina Cramer, Pamela Großer, Ruth Moschner, Barbara Schöneberger, Sabrina Staubitz, Marlene Lufen, Aleksandra Bechtel. 
Kann mich leider nicht entscheiden


----------



## Coldwaran (11 Sep. 2009)

Im Augenblick sehe ich Bettina Cramer und Annemarie Warnkross ganz vorne, schade das sich Madeleine Wehle zurückgezogen hat, den sie hatte das beste "gesamtpacket" zu bieten


----------



## nestal04 (13 Sep. 2009)

sonja krauss


----------



## Maspro (13 Sep. 2009)

Ganz klar Bettina Cramer


----------



## leuchted (3 Nov. 2009)

für mich sind die schönsten "gesamtpakete"
esther schweins
nazan eckes 
sandy mölling
sonja kraus


----------



## Stefan24100 (3 Nov. 2009)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## ulmer (22 Nov. 2009)

Bettina Tietjen:thumbup:


----------



## leuchted (22 Nov. 2009)

meine favoriten sind:esther schweins-nazan eckes-sonja kraus und marlene lufen


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (22 Nov. 2009)

Kelly Madison


----------



## xxsurfer (22 Nov. 2009)

Unentschieden zwischen *Desiree Nick* und *Annemarie Warnkross*.
Haben *beide* tolle *Beine* auch wenn Desiree schon wat älter ist.


----------



## Coldwaran (26 Nov. 2009)

Jasmin Wagner und Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Maspro (6 Dez. 2009)

Aktuell würde ich sagen Nela Panghy Lee hat die schönsten Beine.


----------



## Ubbser (10 Dez. 2009)

Sarah Connor und Sonja Kraus


----------



## Stoney (10 Dez. 2009)

Charlotte Engelhardt:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (11 Dez. 2009)

Heidi Kabel


----------



## ironman1001 (12 Dez. 2009)

*Sandra Thier*


----------



## leuchted (13 Dez. 2009)

hat schon einer an esther schweins gedacht oder nazan eckes??????


----------



## Finderlohn (21 Dez. 2009)

Marlene Lufen!


----------



## straycat725 (21 Dez. 2009)

Für mich auch: Steffi Graf!


----------



## Grotesqueriano (24 Dez. 2009)

Barbara Schöneberger und Ina Müller


----------



## dreaven3 (25 Dez. 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, aber die Frau heißt Djamila Rowe.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Djamila_Rowe


----------



## mgmauser (1 Jan. 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer die Schönsten Beine Deutschlands hat ?
> Sagt mir eure Meinung !!! Viel Spaß !!!
> 
> Ich fange dann mal an und sage Jeanette Biedermann



Ganz klar: Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## Adaracci (3 Jan. 2010)

Also ich votiere für Nela Panghy-Lee.


----------



## tottoa (4 Jan. 2010)

Bekannt panghy lee


----------



## awfan1234 (6 Jan. 2010)

auf jeden fall annemarie warnkross


----------



## Blechbuckel (16 Jan. 2010)

Steffi Graf, Silvia Laubenbacher, Laura Dünnwald, Annemarie Warnkross und Sabine Sauer


----------



## chris1712 (16 Jan. 2010)

Anika kipp


----------



## Gamer2 (24 Jan. 2010)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## canil (28 Jan. 2010)

Heidi Klum und Sonya Kraus


----------



## Punisher (29 Jan. 2010)

Franzi van Almsick


----------



## Mike2511 (29 Jan. 2010)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## ironman1001 (30 Jan. 2010)

Ich sag immer wieder "SANDRA THIER"


----------



## omit s. (13 Feb. 2010)

Katja Riemann will ich mal sagen


----------



## Kris83 (17 Feb. 2010)

Johnna Klum:thumbup:!! Die anderen sind aber auch gut.


----------



## themarvelous (18 Feb. 2010)

hagedorn und warnkross


----------



## Nightmare86 (5 März 2010)

Sonya Kraus und Anni Friesinger


----------



## Charme (4 Apr. 2010)

Sarah Conner
Gülcan Kamps
Sonya Kraus


----------



## isais (5 Apr. 2010)

Katrin Huß
Marlene Lufen


----------



## Cletoris (18 Apr. 2010)

einfach grandios ! =)


----------



## LeoniR (20 Apr. 2010)

definitiv Nela Panghy-Lee


----------



## Hackmann (21 Apr. 2010)

Silke Knoll, 
vor allem der Knackarsch


----------



## art-d-sign (24 Apr. 2010)

naja jeanettes beine sind schon klasse aber die schönsten ? was ist mit sonja oder frau zimmerman ? alleine die länge der beine bei den beiden damen...;o)


----------



## cocomia (25 Apr. 2010)

ich finde das HELENE FISCHER die schönsten Beine hat!!!


----------



## pueblo13 (27 Apr. 2010)

Jeanette und Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Sin667 (27 Apr. 2010)

Colieen Fernandez


----------



## stricherrr (30 Apr. 2010)

muss einfach sonja kraus sein


----------



## jeanette (30 Apr. 2010)

jeanette biedermannsie is geil


----------



## nordmann21 (7 Mai 2010)

Annemarie Wankross und Sonja Kraus :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## cocomia (9 Mai 2010)

die schönsten Beine hat natürlich Helene Fischer


----------



## hajowa (24 Mai 2010)

Ob Sonya die schönsten Beine hat weiß ich nicht, aber sie hat auf jeden Fall die geilsten!!


----------



## chris1712 (27 Mai 2010)

annika kipp


----------



## Padde84 (27 Mai 2010)

Judith Rakers, Johanna Klum...


----------



## redfive (28 Mai 2010)

Ute Lemper!


----------



## PaddyPinguin (29 Mai 2010)

Annemarie Warnkross :thumbup:


----------



## Finderlohn (29 Mai 2010)

Marlene Lufen und Bettina Cramer!


----------



## solefun (29 Mai 2010)

Also insgesamt betrachtet - Annemarie


----------



## Pivi (29 Mai 2010)

Maria Furtwängler, sabine Christiansen


----------



## Sarafin (31 Mai 2010)

Für mich...Andrea Berg


----------



## runnigman (31 Mai 2010)

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## wimmer777 (31 Mai 2010)

meiner Meinung nach Annika Kipp


----------



## vooshdish (31 Mai 2010)

vergesst nicht Maren Gilzer - lange Zeit das Non-plus-Ultra der Fernsehbeine - und sie hat immer noch schöne Beine.

ansonsten würde ich ebenfalls Sonya Kraus und Annemarie Warnkross sagen. 

Das spannende bei der Annemarie ist, sie schlägt ihre Beine - fast nie - übereinander. Also schalten wir alle ein, weil wir darauf hoffen, dass sie es irgendwann mal tut.


----------



## conrad1 (31 Mai 2010)

Gaby Papenburg !?


----------



## Cherubini (1 Juni 2010)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## armin (6 Juni 2010)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Kawa99 (6 Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen Annemarie Warnkross.... !!!


----------



## solefun (6 Juni 2010)

conrad1 schrieb:


> Gaby Papenburg !?


Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Sie geht leider oft ein wenig unter zwischen den Jüngeren.


----------



## hajowa (11 Juni 2010)

Natürlich Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## xp1387 (16 Juni 2010)

Sandy Mölling


----------



## Endgamer77 (20 Juni 2010)

Eindeutig die traumhafte Annika Kipp
obwohl sie leider nicht mehr so oft Nylon trägt!


----------



## shogun42 (4 Juli 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer die Schönsten Beine Deutschlands hat ?
> Sagt mir eure Meinung !!! Viel Spaß !!!
> 
> Ich fange dann mal an und sage Jeanette Biedermann



Annemarie warnkross


----------



## kwademagitta (4 Juli 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer die Schönsten Beine Deutschlands hat ?
> Sagt mir eure Meinung !!! Viel Spaß !!!
> 
> Ich fange dann mal an und sage Jeanette Biedermann



Ich sage bettina cramer:angry:


----------



## begoodtonite (4 Juli 2010)

bahar kizil


----------



## Piet66 (4 Juli 2010)

*ganz klar: KAREN HEINRICHS!!*


----------



## ichigo1989 (9 Juli 2010)

Sandra Thier


----------



## skipper33 (9 Juli 2010)

Annemarie warnkross


----------



## Geldsammler (9 Juli 2010)

Annemarie Warnkross & Jeanette Biedermann

Eine eindeutige Entscheidung fällt da schwer.
Beide haben ihre Vorzüge.


----------



## Dixi1975 (10 Juli 2010)

Oliva Jones--ganz klar


----------



## MaxiRyu (17 Juli 2010)

Bettina Cramer 4ever.... und dann Annika Kipp


----------



## Moreblack (22 Juli 2010)

Ich schreib jetzt mal Annika Kipp


----------



## button2006 (23 Juli 2010)

Ich sage Marlen Lufen


----------



## amon amarth (23 Juli 2010)

man sollte mal auszählen






meine wahl heike makatsch... oder xenia seeberg


----------



## trino (31 Juli 2010)

JASMIN WAGNER (&zwar mit abstand)
Christine Neubauer
NORA tschirner


----------



## dreaven3 (31 Juli 2010)

Dank neuer Einsichten.

Tatjana Gsell


----------



## bjok (31 Juli 2010)

Die Frage ist doch eindeutig... Johanna Klum... Die Beine sind der Wahnsinn... makellos schön!!! ihr müsst doch nur mal hinschauen!!! (Sonja Kraus... wer denkt denn an so was??? tzzzz)


----------



## Carlo44 (5 Aug. 2010)

ich sage marlene lufen und jeanette biedermann, eva herman


----------



## hajowa (5 Aug. 2010)

Ohne jeden Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## hajowa (15 Aug. 2010)

Kein Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler!!!


----------



## button2006 (20 Aug. 2010)

Marlen Lufen


----------



## hajowa (27 Aug. 2010)

Natürlich Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## efehan (29 Aug. 2010)

Ich glaub auch Sonya Kraus


----------



## sascha1902 (29 Aug. 2010)

Michale Ballack :-D


----------



## hajowa (31 Aug. 2010)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## SirBombe (31 Aug. 2010)

ich denke Sarah Connor


----------



## ironduke666 (1 Sep. 2010)

annemarie warnkross


----------



## JohnDaniels (1 Sep. 2010)

Da gibt´s nur eine Antwort: ganz klar MARLENE LUFEN!!!


----------



## SuperAB2010 (5 Sep. 2010)

Andrea Berg :thumbup:


----------



## garlic12 (10 Sep. 2010)

für mich eindeutig sandy mölling


----------



## MoonlightX (11 Sep. 2010)

sonya kraus


----------



## qwertzi (16 Sep. 2010)

Ganz klar Kim Heinzelmann


----------



## Rohling (19 Sep. 2010)

Das sind meine Lieblinge.









​


----------



## muckel55 (26 Sep. 2010)

Steffi Graf keine Frage!


----------



## Kimyong (27 Sep. 2010)

1.Platz: Vicky Leandros (Gold)

2.Platz: Ireen Sheer (Silber)

3.Platz: Gaby Papenburg (Bronze)


----------



## Flo-bo (30 Sep. 2010)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2010)

Zur Zeit Sandy Mölling


----------



## kochjuergen (25 Okt. 2010)

Die schönsten Beine: Marlene Lufen und Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## prinzessin (26 Okt. 2010)

ich sag eva padberg oder julia stegner!


----------



## bubibub0 (26 Okt. 2010)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## lorddarkstar (27 Okt. 2010)

Eva Padberg


----------



## straubi (11 Nov. 2010)

Anne Will, wenn sie die denn zeigt


----------



## Cherubini (11 Nov. 2010)

Lena Gercke

Auch Janina Uhse kann sich sehen lassen ...


----------



## tassilo (11 Nov. 2010)

ANIKA KIPP und JEANETTE BIEDERMANN :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorddarkstar (12 Nov. 2010)

Julia Stegners Beine sind auch nicht schlecht. Dies als Ergänzung zu meiner Eva! :-D


----------



## fukii (15 Nov. 2010)

Colieen Fernandez


----------



## chini72 (22 Nov. 2010)

Die Nr.1 ist ganz klar Michelle Hunziker.


----------



## kochjuergen (23 Nov. 2010)

Marlene Lufen und Helene Fischer


----------



## hajowa (24 Nov. 2010)

Ohne Frage, Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## peterle111 (25 Nov. 2010)

Annika Kipp und Sony Kraus


----------



## themarvelous (27 Nov. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann ?? saufst??
warnkross oder kraus


----------



## fischlifisch (27 Nov. 2010)

nee, nora tschirner


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Vicky Leandros und Ireen Sheer!


----------



## Excalibur (15 Dez. 2010)

Annemarie Warmkross


----------



## GraNT (16 Dez. 2010)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Steffi Graf
> (zumindest früher)



absolut!


----------



## zero1992 (16 Dez. 2010)

annemarie warnkross


----------



## Bacau2000 (18 Dez. 2010)

Colieen Fernandez


----------



## maggi77 (18 Dez. 2010)

Ramona Drews


----------



## marios (18 Dez. 2010)

Ja Vicky und noch mit 60 !


----------



## hajowa (18 Dez. 2010)

Ohne Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler.


----------



## kargan (19 Dez. 2010)

Sandy Mölling hat die schönsten Beine Deutschlands. Verglichen mit Sandy sieht der größte Teil der Promi Ladies eher bescheiden aus. 

+ +S A N D Y + + R U L E S+ +


----------



## f80 (19 Dez. 2010)

Steffi Graf !


----------



## benedikt (20 Dez. 2010)

Lena Gercke, wer sonst ?


----------



## er45er (23 Dez. 2010)

Da gibt es nur eine Antwort - Marlene Lufen !!


----------



## qwertzi (23 Dez. 2010)

Ganz klare Sache Kim Heinzelmann von Kabel 1.:thumbup:


----------



## conjure1 (23 Dez. 2010)

ganz klar, Sarah Connor


----------



## mick1971 (23 Dez. 2010)

Ohne wenn und aber, Mandy Capristo!!!


----------



## nylons (25 Dez. 2010)

Moin moin zum thema schönste beine sage ich nur Verona Phoot


----------



## taurus blue (25 Dez. 2010)

Marie Bäumer:thumbup:


----------



## kwademagitta (25 Dez. 2010)

Ich sage Sonja Kraus:WOW::WOW:


----------



## charleypride2002 (2 Jan. 2011)

Sankmartin schrieb:


> Birgitt Schrowange


Hat die überhaupt Beine? 
Nie gesehen!


----------



## simon1973 (4 Jan. 2011)

Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## berndspeter (4 Jan. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## strass (4 Jan. 2011)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## lechtler (6 Jan. 2011)

Da gibt's nur eine: Nela Panghy -Lee


----------



## fastfreddy (9 Jan. 2011)

auch ich bin der Meinung Nela Panghy Lee


----------



## Kallenfelser (11 Jan. 2011)

Da gibt´s nur EINE : Helene Fischer


----------



## rollg66 (22 Jan. 2011)

Sonya Kraus und Marlene Lufen sind für mich bei 1++


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Die schönsten (geilsten) Beine hat Maria Furtwängler!!!


----------



## Bargo (23 Jan. 2011)

Ich tendiere stark zu Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## congo64 (23 Jan. 2011)

leuchted schrieb:


> für mich sind die schönsten "gesamtpakete"
> 
> nazan eckes



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reedy91 (24 Jan. 2011)

Annemarie warnkross


----------



## Superingo (31 Jan. 2011)

Verona Pooth


----------



## Excalibur (31 Jan. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Alibaba13 (3 Feb. 2011)

Bettina Zimmermann!!!


----------



## simon1973 (5 Feb. 2011)

Sabrina Staubitz:WOW:


----------



## hyrican (5 Feb. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross, 
Nazan Eckes, 
Charlotte Engelhardt

:thumbup:


----------



## tropical (5 Feb. 2011)

Nazan Eckes


----------



## kwademagitta (5 Feb. 2011)

Ich tippe Barbara Schöneberger und Christiene Neubauer


----------



## jean58 (6 Feb. 2011)

mal überlegen - ah ja
magdalena brzeska, annika kipp, karen heinrich, annemarie warnkross, nadine krüger,nazan eckes, britt reinecke,nela panghy-lee und noch viele andere


----------



## borish (6 Feb. 2011)

Ich finde Annemarie und Sandra


----------



## kwademagitta (6 Feb. 2011)

Ana Plaken


----------



## hawkus1970 (8 Feb. 2011)

Verona Pooth ist auch nicht so ohne....


----------



## Heike40 (8 Feb. 2011)

Anna Loos ganz klar!


----------



## Sassi (8 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Schönste Beine Deutschlands hat Saskia Valencia*

Saskia Valencia hat die schönsten Beine :WOW::WOW::WOW:auf jeden:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trommler (15 Feb. 2011)

Ganz klar, Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## discusgr (15 Feb. 2011)

Ich finde Julia Böhm.


----------



## MSV1902 (16 Feb. 2011)

Ich sag Kim Heinzelmann :WOW:


----------



## hotte se (17 Feb. 2011)

Die schönsten Beine, nicht nur im Frühstücksfernsehen, hat Marlene Lufen


----------



## sternchenww (17 Feb. 2011)

Sarah Connor


----------



## mpahlx (2 März 2011)

Karen Heinrichs, Granaten Beine, tolle Figur.


----------



## trommler (4 März 2011)

Ohne Zweifel: Maria Furtwängler!!


----------



## kwademagitta (4 März 2011)

Ich sage Barbara Schöneberger,Cristiene Neubauer,Sonja Kraus
Andrea Kiewel


----------



## traube (9 März 2011)

Marlen Lufen!!!!!


----------



## cruiseralex (10 März 2011)

Ich sag Anna Heesch :thumbup:


----------



## rattazong (21 März 2011)

Uwe Seeler! :thumbup:


----------



## xBERIALx (21 März 2011)

hähämm leute dicke beine sind nich schön :thumbup:


----------



## Carola (24 März 2011)

Verona Pooth hat mit Abstand die schoensten und erotischten Beine !
LG
RaquelTS


----------



## Charlie-66 (24 März 2011)

Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Poenk (26 März 2011)

Ich halte bei Sonya Kraus und Annemarie Warnkross mit. Da beide auch Ballett und Tanzen gemacht haben, verstehen sie es zudem, die Beine entsprechend elegant zu bewegen und zu präsentieren.
Immer wieder gern gesehen...


----------



## adytzukuadrian (31 März 2011)

Bettina Cramer and Nazan Eckes have the most beautiful legs in german industry that s my opinion.more photos with those legs will be excelent


----------



## derlauser (9 Apr. 2011)

Annabelle Mandeng


----------



## lada (22 Apr. 2011)

für mich hat karen heinrichs die schönsten beine


----------



## ganerc (22 Apr. 2011)

Da gibt es nur eine-Sonya Kraus,Jeanette ist die Putzigste von Allen,,,,


----------



## tassilo (22 Apr. 2011)

Anika Kipp


----------



## august85 (26 Apr. 2011)

also ich finde ja persönlich dievon Fernanda Brandao und Annemarie Warnkross geil


----------



## yoda77 (27 Apr. 2011)

marlene lufen


----------



## Tex (14 Mai 2011)

Andrea Berg und Sonja Kraus (sag ich mal)


----------



## collins (14 Mai 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun
(in einem Interview hat sie auf die Frage,was sie nicht an sich mag,gesagt:
ihre Beine.Dabei gibts daran aber mal überhaupt nichts auszuset-
zen :thumbup: )


----------



## JonnyFCK13 (17 Mai 2011)

Sonya Kraus!


----------



## RH731 (18 Mai 2011)

Warnkross und Lufen!


----------



## g60 (19 Mai 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross. :WOW:


----------



## andreahh (2 Juni 2011)

ich


----------



## han.hinter (4 Juni 2011)

keine 2 Meinungen ANNEMARIE WARNKROSS !!!!


----------



## champus8 (29 Juni 2011)

Helene Fischer eindeutig. Und nicht nur die Beine.


----------



## mpahlx (1 Juli 2011)

Karen Heinrichs


----------



## ninafan1 (3 Juli 2011)

Nina Ruge & Eva Herman. :crazy:


----------



## spacecookie (3 Juli 2011)

thanks


----------



## HeikoDD (7 Aug. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross & Annika Kipp!!


----------



## marks30 (16 Aug. 2011)

Gaby Papenburg, Tanja Schumann, Anni Friesinger, Britt Hagedorn haben die schönsten Waden


----------



## Knuddel (16 Aug. 2011)

Platz 1 Anne Menden sie ist einfach wunderschön und so SEXY


----------



## z72 (17 Aug. 2011)

Ganz klar voran ist ANNEMARIE WARNKROSS!!!!


----------



## 1756fischer (30 Aug. 2011)

Bettina Cramer ganz klar die schönste Beine der Welt...!!!


----------



## Bazi (22 Sep. 2011)

*Steffi Graf!*


----------



## BadDog (26 Sep. 2011)

Schöne Beine haben definitiv:

Britt Hagedorn (trägt aber fast nur Hosen) 
Maria Furtwängler
Mariella Ahrens
Bettina Cramer
Annemarie Warnkross 
Nazan Eckes

..... alles Damen die bei einem Rock defintiv nichts verkehrt machen könnten


----------



## frankdaniels (4 Okt. 2011)

anja heyde ist natürlich nicht abgehoben un dhat die geilsten beine samt dem was dazwischen liegt


----------



## frankdaniels (4 Okt. 2011)

Beth Ditto


----------



## benmaroni (4 Okt. 2011)

S o n y a K r a u s


----------



## reason2smile (14 Okt. 2011)

Helene Fischer! 100%


----------



## oggy (14 Okt. 2011)

Annemarie...wer sonst!!!


----------



## bmwstyler (29 Okt. 2011)

ganz klar sarah connor !


----------



## annafan (29 Okt. 2011)

für mich ohne frage: die absolut schönsten *[/B]Beine hat ANNA HEESCH:WOW::WOW::WOW:
Ueberhaupt ist sie die allergeilste*


----------



## todesmann (2 Nov. 2011)

annemarie warnkross


----------



## harrymudd (2 Dez. 2011)

Sabine sauer


----------



## Audi_R8 (9 Dez. 2011)

Lena Meyer Landrut
Sophia Thomalla
Nina Moghaddam
Nazan Eckes
Anika Kipp
Marlene Lufen


----------



## Muggi (27 Dez. 2011)

Ich finde, dass Pamela Großer die schönsten Beine hat!


----------



## Sippie (28 Dez. 2011)

für mich hat definitiv *Helene Fischer* die schönsten Beine. ...lecker...


----------



## claus1954 (12 Jan. 2012)

Ganz klar---HELENE FISCHER!!!!!!! Und nicht nur ihre Beine sind einfach PERFECT!!!-------------------SUPERSÜSS---------------


----------



## plastikjute (31 Jan. 2012)

Objektiv: Alisar Ailabouni. Sensationell lang und dazu perfekt geformt. Säulen, bei denen die Griechen neidisch werden und ihre abgetakelten Tempel auf dem Flohmarkt verscherbeln! Aber leider werden fast wieder nur die Tanten genannt, die am öftesten im TV auftreten.


----------



## paulchen60 (31 Jan. 2012)

Eindeutig Esther Schweins und Maria Furtwängler.


----------



## gundilie (25 Feb. 2012)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## Harrison (21 März 2012)

Jasmin Wagner, Britt Hagedorn, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Annemarie Warnkross, Bettina Tietjen, Gaby Papenburg, Nadine Krüger


----------



## sting46 (14 Apr. 2012)

Marlene Lufen, Karen Heinrichs


----------



## MarkyMark (15 Apr. 2012)

Meine happy09


----------



## Gärtner66 (14 Mai 2012)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## micky (1 Aug. 2012)

Ich bin ANJA HEYDE Fan.

Wie Sie Ihre Beine zeigt, oft der Rock leicht hochgerutscht.... Klassehttp://s.celebboard.net/images/smilies/wow.gif


----------



## benmaroni (2 Aug. 2012)

*Sonya Kraus*


----------



## discusgr (3 Aug. 2012)

Anna Funck


----------



## Dödelmeier (6 Aug. 2012)

Tanja Schumann


----------



## KimFisher66 (18 Aug. 2012)

SABINE CHRISTIANSEN !!!:drip:


----------



## Stoney (19 Aug. 2012)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Abaca (22 Aug. 2012)

1. Britt Hagedorn / Kim Fischer / Anika Kipp
2. SandyMölling
3. Anja Heyde
4. Karen Heinrichs
5. Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Peer Littbarski


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (8 Okt. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross. Gleich dahinter Sonya Kraus.


----------



## customsys (8 Okt. 2012)

Anja Heyde und Bettina Cramer


----------



## paulchen70 (11 Okt. 2012)

Esther Schweins


----------



## bigi06 (11 Okt. 2012)

Bettina Cramer


----------



## Eismannvito (14 Okt. 2012)

Fiona Erdmann!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Okt. 2012)

Sonya Kraus


----------



## dennis94 (14 Okt. 2012)

Charlotte Engelhardt
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*Mandy Grace Capristo ! ! !*


----------



## celebfan1995 (23 Okt. 2012)

Babsi.. )


----------



## ShiningEyes (23 Okt. 2012)

Verona Pooth!!!


----------



## Toni_xx (25 Okt. 2012)

Annemarie Warmkross.


----------



## shozazam (26 Okt. 2012)

Lena Meyer-Landrut :thumbup:


----------



## creko (27 Okt. 2012)

sila sahin


----------



## Andy330ci (27 Okt. 2012)

fernanda Brandao !!!


----------



## Schneeball_05 (27 Okt. 2012)

Inka Schneider.


----------



## wayne77 (30 Okt. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross und Helene Fischer !


----------



## aulo (1 Nov. 2012)

Bettina Cramer die beine sind der hammer


----------



## lovable28 (1 Nov. 2012)

Lena Gercke


----------



## borstel (8 Nov. 2012)

Johanna Klum ist da wirklich reich beschenkt worden 1A Stelzen!


----------



## Budimon17 (12 Nov. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross ist DIE Legqueen


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

seh ich auch so, Annemarie Warnkross ;-)


----------



## Carola (6 Dez. 2012)

Sorry,aber mit weitem Abstand hat Verona die laengsten und schoensten Beine !:thx:







Rolli schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer die Schönsten Beine Deutschlands hat ?
> Sagt mir eure Meinung !!! Viel Spaß !!!
> 
> Ich fange dann mal an und sage Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## hyrican (7 Dez. 2012)

Ich stimme auch für Annemarie Warnkross. :thumbup:
Obwohl, Nela Panghy-Lee hat auch schöne Beine.


----------



## Lenco666 (10 Dez. 2012)

meine freundin,danach marlene lufen:thumbup:


----------



## f1worldchampion (22 Dez. 2012)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## roliri (23 Dez. 2012)

Nee - Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## MMM (27 Dez. 2012)

Helene Fischer und Andrea Berg


----------



## Eismannvito (27 Dez. 2012)

Ich finde Fiona Erdmann kann da mit halten


----------



## ldo290871 (31 Dez. 2012)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## shoeslicker (6 Jan. 2013)

Gülcan, Lady Bitch, Sila, Aynur


----------



## MarluX (3 Feb. 2013)

MarleneLufen


----------



## reedy91 (14 Feb. 2013)

:thumbup:


oggy schrieb:


> Annemarie...wer sonst!!!



jo recht hast annemarie was für ne frage


----------



## Krone1 (14 Feb. 2013)

Caroline Beil 
Früher Marlène Charell


----------



## gundilie (15 Feb. 2013)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## stef2222 (15 Feb. 2013)

Helene Fischer


----------



## günni33 (22 Feb. 2013)

Brit Hagedorn


----------



## goleo222 (22 Feb. 2013)

Ich finde auch Helene Fischers Beine am schönsten!


----------



## anulu (22 Feb. 2013)

Meine absolute Favoritin ist momentan Nela Panghy-Lee:thumbup:


----------



## Dida5000 (23 Feb. 2013)

Annemarie Warmkross


----------



## trommler (23 Feb. 2013)

Meine absolute Favoritin ist Maria Furtwängler, nicht nur wegen der Beine, sie hat den schärfsten, geilsten Body von allen!!!!


----------



## Westfalenpower (23 Feb. 2013)

Simone Thomalla bei "Wetten Dass" war der Hammer!!!! :drip:


----------



## gundilie (25 Feb. 2013)

Ganz Klar, Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## bronson81 (26 Feb. 2013)

Bettina Cramer Sonya Kraus


----------



## KingKonsul (28 Feb. 2013)

Ganz klar Maria Furtwängler


----------



## netta (28 Feb. 2013)

Beine=Magdalena Brzeska


----------



## TGmarie (20 März 2013)

...also Lena hat zumindestens einen Platz unter den Top 3 hierdurch verdient . Oder?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 März 2013)

Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen)



 

​


----------



## Blob (21 März 2013)

Verona Pooth & Marlene Lufen !!!


----------



## MissIndependent (22 März 2013)

Mandy Capristo


----------



## Shabba (12 Apr. 2013)

Sila Sahin


----------



## bene105 (14 Apr. 2013)

Ganz weit vorne Annemarie Warnkross! Rebcca Mir ist aber auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## gundilie (21 Apr. 2013)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## dingoted (24 Apr. 2013)

Ich sage mal Andrea Berg


----------



## marks30 (31 Mai 2013)

gaby papenburg


----------



## Kevin3 (31 Mai 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross!


----------



## lassmirandadennsiewillja (21 Juni 2013)

Pro 7 hat's drauf :thumbup:
Annemarie Warnkross ganz knapp vor Laura Dünnwald.


----------



## tornero (26 Juni 2013)

Helene Fischer


----------



## rizzle (27 Juni 2013)

annemarie warnkross


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross!


----------



## teevau (20 Juli 2013)

Helene Fischer


----------



## Bowes (24 Juli 2013)

Dolly Buster !!!!!!


----------



## Jpad (24 Juli 2013)

Marlenchen.


----------



## david.72 (25 Juli 2013)

Katti Witt oder Nazan Eckes


----------



## dobiwahn (24 Aug. 2013)

Alexandra Neldel und Sonya Kraus natürlich


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross / MTV


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Lena Meyer Landruth - Miriam Lange- Marlene Lufen - Senna Guemmour - Heike Trinker - Bettina Zimmermann


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

bene105 schrieb:


> Ganz weit vorne Annemarie Warnkross! Rebcca Mir ist aber auch nicht zu verachten!



Genau meine Meinung


----------



## Christian30 (3 Okt. 2013)

anja petzold und annika kipp


----------



## Henmarina (22 Okt. 2013)

Eindeutig Steffi Graf in ihrer aktiven Tennis-Zeit.


----------



## saugbaer (20 Nov. 2013)

Kim Heinzelmann


----------



## heringssalat (3 Dez. 2013)

Annika Kipp, Nazan Eckes, Helene Fischer


----------



## kaprall (9 Dez. 2013)

julia stegner


----------



## fatjoe917 (13 Dez. 2013)

Kerstin Linnartz zu "Blitz"-Zeiten


----------



## tort3 (14 Dez. 2013)

Senna Guemmour
Giulia Siegel


----------



## heringssalat (14 Dez. 2013)

Stephanie Rahn (N24)
Annika Kipp
Annett Möller


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

auf jeden fall bettina cramer


----------



## dodama878 (2 Jan. 2014)

Julia Görges


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

Lena Gercke


----------



## SR 1965 (8 Jan. 2014)

Marlene Lufen - Annemarie Carpendale (Warnkross)


----------



## inzeller (17 Jan. 2014)

Bonzai-baum schrieb:


> Sonya Kraus und Annemarie Warnkross



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen !


----------



## jensemann75 (18 Jan. 2014)

die tante von rtl punkt 9


----------



## BeTom (19 Jan. 2014)

Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## tobim (19 Jan. 2014)

desiree nick^^

reif aber super sexy


----------



## Bazi (8 Feb. 2014)

Steffi Graf hat die schönsten!


----------



## foxyandy (17 Feb. 2014)

Annika Kipp
Annett Möller


----------



## Kuddel14 (19 Feb. 2014)

Sexi Beine hat Karen Heinrichs


----------



## realsacha (19 Feb. 2014)

*Leider kenne ich nicht ALLE Beine Deutschlands und kann deshalb die Frage nicht abschliessend beantworten....

Von den "Promis" würde ich Rebecca Mir wählen.*


----------



## sandkrug (21 Feb. 2014)

Annemarie Warnkross u. Jennifer Biel


----------



## surf (2 März 2014)

Karen Heinrichs gehört dazu


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Andrea Berg


----------



## kinci (6 März 2014)

auf jeden Fall Annemarie!


----------



## Christian30 (6 März 2014)

anja petzold und Sandra Maria Gronewald


----------



## fablesock (7 März 2014)

Annemarie carpendale!!


----------



## Ringalinga (7 Mai 2014)

Nela lee !!!!


----------



## Kuddel14 (14 Mai 2014)

für mich hat Karen Heinrichs die schönsten Beine


----------



## asche1 (14 Mai 2014)

Lena Meyer Landrut


----------



## SF0815 (17 Mai 2014)

Für mich hat Anja Heyde die schönsten Beine


----------



## GoldenSmurf (19 Mai 2014)

Michelle Hunziker, ist ganz klar bei mir vorne!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dilbert (6 Juni 2014)

Meine Favoritinnen sind:
Annika Kipp, Karen Heinrichs, Patricia Küll, Jessica Kastrop, Caroline Beil


----------



## Bimmelmann (29 Juni 2014)

Sabine Sauer


----------



## maxkay (9 Juli 2014)

Lena Gercke natürlich!


----------



## MMM (9 Juli 2014)

Maira Rothe und Helene Fischer :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## pommerner (9 Dez. 2016)

Annemarie warnkross


----------



## bohrhammer (11 Dez. 2016)

Verona Pooth


----------



## tvgirlslover (11 Dez. 2016)

Miriam Lange


----------



## totobaer01 (11 Dez. 2016)

Eva Imhof hat für mich die schönsten.


----------



## wagenburg1 (11 Dez. 2016)

Mareile Höppner und Maren Gilzer gehören für mich unbedingt dazu !


----------



## Emil Müller (14 Dez. 2016)

Mal wieder updaten:
Mit Kamilla Senjo, Marlene Lufen, Judith Rakers, Stephanie Meißner, Jule Gölsdorf, Annemarie Carpendale, Mara Bermann, Sabine Sauer oder Angela Finger-Erben, um nur einige zu nennen, gibt es echt viele Legqueens im deutschen TV. Die schönsten Beine, finde ich hat allerdings Laura Dünnwald :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Emil Müller (14 Dez. 2016)

Im deutsprachigen Raum ist dann Sandra Thier meine Bein-Favoritin. Prädikat atemberaubend :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Nylonalex786 (27 Sep. 2021)

Emil Müller schrieb:


> Mal wieder updaten:
> Mit Kamilla Senjo, Marlene Lufen, Judith Rakers, Stephanie Meißner, Jule Gölsdorf, Annemarie Carpendale, Mara Bermann, Sabine Sauer oder Angela Finger-Erben, um nur einige zu nennen, gibt es echt viele Legqueens im deutschen TV. Die schönsten Beine, finde ich hat allerdings Laura Dünnwald :WOW::thumbup:



Tatsächlich schwer zu sagen…

- Angela Fritzsch
- Judith Rakers
- Susan Link
- Anna Planken

Sind schon paar richtig tolle Beine dabei…


----------



## I_Love_Girls (5 Dez. 2021)

Lena Gercke


----------



## winters3107 (19 Apr. 2022)

Annemarie Warmkross.

DEFINITIV


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

Annemarie Carpendale
Verona Pooth

beide sehr sexy Beine


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Kamilla Senjo


----------



## Baustert Paul (18 Dez. 2022)

*Ganz Klar:Helene Fischer*


----------



## Makak (18 Dez. 2022)

Judith Rakers
Annemarie Carpendale
Jasmin Wagner
Ruth Moschner
Miriam Lange
Marlene Lufen
Sarah Engels


----------



## celebczj83 (18 Dez. 2022)

Marlene Lufen
Mareile Höppner
Laura Wontorra
Sarah Connor
Heidi Klum


----------



## jens4975 (18 Dez. 2022)

Laura Wontorra 
Kamilla Senjo 
Alina Merkau


----------



## solarmaster1 (18 Dez. 2022)

Klar ist doch: 
Mareile Höppner
Marlene Lufen 
Judith Rakers
Vanessa Blumhagen


----------



## feetie (19 Dez. 2022)

Nina Bott (!!!! - ganz weit vorne für mich)
Vanessa Blumhagen
Laura Wontorra....


----------



## teddy05 (19 Dez. 2022)

Ina Dietz, Marlene Lufen, Annemrie Warnkross, Birgit Klaus und viele viele mehr.


----------



## weeke2004 (19 Dez. 2022)

Mareille Hoeppner


----------



## snoopy63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------

